# Baffle in-tank filter



## ZH10 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a Whisper 10i filter running in my 2.5 gallon aquarium. I am going to do the rubber band and sponge baffle method for the outflow to protect the Betta but what about the intake? I'll post a picture of the filter so everyone can see the type of intake valve.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I've heard that you don't really have to baffle a filter intake, as the fish should be able to free itself if healthy and as long as the filter isn't too large for the tank.

I left mine un-baffled for all of one day, then I looked up and noticed that my fish likes to stick himself on the intake because he likes the way it feels, or whatever (he gave me this adorable LOOK MOMMY LOOK LOOK!!!!! face as he attached and detached himself). He could free himself, but I was worried he'd damage his fins.

It's up to you whether you want to wait and see what happens or go ahead and sponge over it....

It looks like for that one, what I'd do, is just tie/rubberband some filter sponge around that bottom part. Of course you're going to have to make sure your fishy can't get stuck in it. The filter will still suck through the foam. I got some Fluval filter sponge for $5 at Petsmart and when Mr. Fish lets some food flakes dribble out of his mouth they get sucked right in.

OR if you want to be really particular, you can get a rectangular piece of filter sponge long enough for you to be able to cut a slit to wrap the whole piece around the bottom (eliminating the string/rubberband/whatever). The Fluval sponges I had would have worked well for that. Basically, you want to cut the sponge down the middle of the width and through to the other side, but leave some hanging on the side edges so that it wraps around. I hope that makes sense! Basically a top/bottomless cylinder.


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

I had one of my bettas get himself stuck to the intake of my whisper filter a couple of times, I did have him in a 10 gallon tank with the whisper filter for a 10 gallon so it may have a stronger pull then the whisper filter for your aquarium. As a solution I got a tank divider and sectioned off the corner of the tank that my filter was in. This also reduced the current of the outtake and intake at the same time.


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

@kfish I have that same exact bridge in with my crowntail betta =)


----------



## ZH10 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have twisted, bended and cut off sections of the outflow lip to move the water to the right, towards a near wall, about 2 inches away. Do i still need the foam baffle or have i done enough?


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

The best way to tell is put the filter in the tank and turn it on and see how your betta reacts to it.


----------



## ZH10 (Oct 13, 2010)

What should i be looking for exactly?


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

Look for your betta having trouble swimming, being pushed around by the outtake current especially near the filter. Also keep an eye on him swimming past the intake, make sure he can swim directly past it without getting sucked toward the intake.


----------

